# Sharing info to professional knifemakers



## Blom (Jan 12, 2019)

I got info where to buy High Carbon Steel:
——— UHB26c3 ———
(nominal composition in weight %)
C 1.25%, Si 0.25%, Mn 0.40%, P max 0.020%, S max 0.011%, Cr 0.30%

Now available to order direct from manufacturer!
315x3.0x1000-6000mm or 325x3.8x1000-6000mm, min qty 200kg
Contact: [email protected]
Or phone: +46 56316031 for further info or order (registered company required)



I know this steel are of great interest for several makers but where should i put it?


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 12, 2019)

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forums/shop-talk.51/


----------



## Blom (Jan 13, 2019)

WildBoar said:


> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forums/shop-talk.51/



Thank’s[emoji1317]


----------



## Blom (Jan 15, 2019)

Possible to quench in water also due to the very low amount of Cr 0.3% [emoji1305][emoji39]


----------



## samuraistuart (Jan 18, 2019)

Minimum quantity 200kg??? 441lbs??? Sheez. 

Blom, the first thing to look at would be the Manganese count, which is .4%. That's sort of on the border between water/oil quench. I would use an interrupted brine/oil quench on this steel. If I didn't have to by a quarter ton of it.


----------

